# Craigendarroch/Scotland/t.share 2012 calendar



## Krystyna (Jan 12, 2012)

We just received a postcard from Hilton Craigendarroch Resort/Scotland stating that 2012 arrival dates for check in are one week earlier than any other timeshare calendar that is used.  Fortunately we took a closer look at the printed dates & week numbers and for us, week 20 arrival date is May 12and NOT May 19th.  Our flights had to be rearranged at considerable cost. 

So, this is a Heads Up for all the timeshare exchangers and in particular those who own and are using their timeshare week in 2012 - and may have discarded the card from Criagendarroch as we so nearly did ! 

krystyna and richard   ...canada.


----------



## Conan (Jan 25, 2012)

Were the dates on your RCI confirmation correct?


----------



## Krystyna (Jan 25, 2012)

*C/in dates 2012 Craigendarroch Resort*

Thanks, Conan, for you post/reply.  We do own week 20 so this is not an RCI exchange.  We have always used the timeshare calendar (via the internet) for our check in dates and then we book our international/internal UK flights around our 3 t/share UK weeks. We received a card from Craigendarroch (that I nearly tossed out as I thought it was junk mail) that said " it has come to our attention that a number of years ago there was a misprint on the calendars produced, which showed some wrong arrival dates...."  in fact, all the c/in dates for 2012 are one week earlier.  We never did receive a timeshare calendar from Craigendarroch and in the 10 years or so of owning our timeshare we have never had a problem with c/in dates.  The newsletter that we receive regularly from the Craigendarroch Owners Club never said anything about this problem.  We had to change flight itineraries and because we had to do the change (and not the airline) we incurred significant costs to do this.  So, we have written to the Owners Club and to the Craigendarroch Resort (Jan 8) and we have not received a reply yet.  In our last paragraph we said "...we are sure that there are probably very few people in our particular situation of living overseas but owning multiple timeshare weeks in the UK, but we certainly do not need a repeat of this situation and request that you have a Craigendarroch calendar on display with copies available for owners and that the calendar highlights years in which your dates are different from the regular dates". 

Conan....we have just recently rejoined RCI (Nov 7( but have not received the Directory or other information from them.  

Our other 2 timeshare (Sutton Hall Club & Stouts Hill Club) are on the regular timeshare calendar for c/in dates.

Confusing it is !


----------

